# *pops onto the scene*



## BettieBloodshed (May 1, 2005)

Just found this site from my Myspace MAC group.
Posted my first FOTD as well...gotta jump in, I always say!

<3
Bettie


----------



## Jessica (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Bettie!! I hope you enjoy it here!!


----------



## Sanne (May 1, 2005)

welcome to specktra Betty!


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Onederland (May 1, 2005)

Willkommen, Bienvenue, Welcome! 

Im Specktra!, Au Specktra, To Specktra!

MySpacers are hawt.


----------

